
Facebook splitting up the word “sponsored” to sneak past adblocker - pknerd
https://www.instagram.com/p/BtjeQrcBSof/
======
mimixco
Just more evidence that FB cares only about their profits and is willing to
manipulate people (and democracy) in order to gain more of them. This is a
company that's ok with encouraging racism, violence, self-harm, stealing from
children, manipulating elections, and who knows what else.

If there was ever a time to quit FB, today is the day. (And they even make
that difficult.) I quit 2 years ago after being an early adopter (and even
teaching FB for business to clients and classrooms.) I'm very glad that I did.

